# Peta und das Schmerzempfinden von Fischen



## Meefo 46 (26. Mai 2020)

Ob das ein richtiges Schmerzempfinden ist  oder nur ein Gefühl des Unbehagens ist auch  im bereich des möglichen.

Mir fallen da einige Frauen ein die sich auch etwas unterspritzen lassen und es auch nur als unangenehmes Gefühl beschreiben.

Wer würde so etwas tun wenn es wirklich Schmerzhaft wäre.


----------



## angler1996 (26. Mai 2020)

wenn ich mich schwach entsinne gab es das vor Jahren schon mal, da hatte die liebe Petra wohl dem zu küssenden Frosch , einer Rebo forelle Säure in die Lippe gespritzt und wunderte sich dass die Forelle reagierte. Dies sei der Beweiß für Schmerzempfinden , na toll solche Studien.
so ungefähr war das wohl, wenn mich mein Hirn nicht im Stich läßt ( muss ich auch mak unersuchen lassen;-)))

Stimmt , wer lesen kann, dasZitat oben ist doch genau die uralte Storry - die spritzen die Fische um irgendwas festzustellen und regen sich über Angler mit Ihrem Piercing auf , oh Herr -Lass es irgendwas regnen ;-)))


----------



## fishhawk (26. Mai 2020)

Hallo,



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Begründet wird dies auf den Forschungen der Biologin Lynne Sneddon von der Universität Liverpool, die 2019 ihre Studien zu diesem Thema veröffentlichte.



Wenn ich richtig lese, hat Frau Sneddon doch gar keine neuen Forschungen betrieben, sondern lediglich Material zusammengetragen, von dem sie glaubt, dass es ihre These stützen würde.

Ob sie auch Quellen gewürdigt hat, die das Gegenteil vermuten lassen, wird im Artikel nicht erwähnt.

Dass ihre damaligen Versuche und Ergebnisse mit Säure und Gift von anderen Wissenschaftlern nicht so reproduziert werden konnten, auch nicht.

Dass Angler Fischen i.d.R. keine hochdosierten toxischen Stoffe in die Mäuler injizieren auch nicht.

Also meiner Meinung nach weder neue Erkenntnisse noch ein wissenschaftlicher Beweis.


----------



## sprogoe (26. Mai 2020)

Mich als Angler interessiert die Peta überhaupt nicht, es sei denn, man würde den "Petaweibern" verbieten, ihre Jungfräulichkeit zu opfern, weil das ja wohl auch mit Schmerzempfinden einher geht.


----------



## Kauli11 (26. Mai 2020)

Meefo 46 schrieb:


> Wer würde so etwas tun wenn es wirklich Schmerzhaft wäre.


Wer würde Kinder gebären wenn es wirklich schmerzhaft wäre ?


----------



## Kauli11 (26. Mai 2020)

sprogoe schrieb:


> , ihre Jungfräulichkeit zu opfern, weil das ja wohl auch mit Schmerzempfinden einher geht.


Ist doch wohl ein schöner Schmerz.


----------



## -gb- (26. Mai 2020)

*p*eople *e*at *t*asty *a*nimals

Wie auch immer mit dem Schmerz, klar ist wohl, dass das dem Fisch keinen Spaß macht. Wir als Angler können das sehr einfach für den Fisch weniger unangenehm machen und dabei gleichzeitig unsere Angriffsfläche für Anzeigen von PETA reduzieren.

Für mich gehört dazu dass man
einen gehakten Fisch nicht unnötig lange an der Leine zappeln lässt sondern einigermaßen zügig einholt.
jeden Fisch mit dem Kescher landet (ausser vielleicht die ganz kleinen).
sich vor der Landung wenn möglich die Hände nass macht.
einen Fisch nicht aus großer Höhe ins Wasser zurückwirft.
den Haken schonend löst und nicht den Fisch so lange schüttelt, bis der Mund ausschlitzt.

Das ist alles ganz einfach, kaum Mehraufwand und schon gibt es von Zuschauern keine Kritik und weniger Grund zur Anzeige.

Leider ist es aber auch so, dass es nur wenige schwarze Schafe sind, die z. B. einen zappelnden Fisch auf dem Ufer ersticken lassen, die dann den Ruf aller Angler herunter ziehen.
Verhaltet euch vorbildlich!


----------



## Floma (26. Mai 2020)

Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Begründet wird dies auf den Forschungen der Biologin Lynne Sneddon von der Universität Liverpool, die 2019 ihre Studien zu diesem Thema veröffentlichte.
> Die Studie zeigt angeblich, dass Knochenfische über Nozizeptoren im Kopfbereich verfügen, die negative Reize wie Druck, Hitze oder chemische Stoffe wahrnehmen.


Ich hatte beim Überfliegen schon das Gefühl, dass Sneddon (und Co-Autoren) von einem gewissen Frust getrieben sind und sich zu sehr an gegenläufigen Puplikationen abarbeiten.


Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> Dem entgegen stehen immer noch die Forschungen von Rose, Arlinghaus und Cyrus, welche zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass Fischen Hirnstrukturen für das bewusste Schmerzempfinden fehlen.


Ich würde mir allerdings wünschen, dass dieses Thema nicht immer gerade damit gekonntert werden müsste (R. A. kann mir das hoffentlich verzeihen). Ich sehe deren Veröffentlichung auch eher als Zusammenstellung wissenschaftlicher Arbeiten, als der Publikation von neuen Erkenntnissen. Das will ich gar nicht weiter werten. Das war aber afaik 2012. Ich wünschte wirklich, dass es in zentralen Fragen weitere Erkenntnisse gäbe. "Can ﬁsh really feel pain?" nennt selbst die zentrale Stelle, an der es schwierig wird, wo nur die Interpretation möglich ist, weil direkte Messverfahren fehlen. Meine Vermutung ist, dass das nicht in den Feldern der Autoren geschaffen werden kann. Abseits dieser Felder ist die Motivation für dieses Thema aber möglicherweise nicht interessant genug.

So ist das alles auch immer ein wenig Glaubensfrage. Das macht die jeweiligen Interpretationen angreifbar und begründet die unnötige Schärfe und Unsachlichkeit in der Diskussion. Ich meine, selbt ein weiterer Lungenfacharzt im fortgeschrittenen Alter könnte die Auseinandersetzung nicht weiter verunsachlichen.


----------



## rippi (26. Mai 2020)

Vielleicht sollten wir die 10 Standard-AB-Phrasen, wenn es um Petiioooollla geht, mal festhalten und direkt unter entsprechende Artikel posten, damit uns allen hier, viel Arbeit erspart wird.


----------



## Minimax (26. Mai 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir die 10 Standard-AB-Phrasen, wenn es um Petiioooollla geht, mal festhalten und direkt unter entsprechende Artikel posten, damit uns allen hier, viel Arbeit erspart wird.



Ach ich finde, es gibt doch immer auch ein kreatives Element im Pawlowschen AB Chor, und auch hier und heute finden sich exquisite Beispiele für sabbernde Widerlichkeit und greisenhaft-versoffene Misogynie, die jeder aufrechte Petaspion mit Kusshand screenshotten wird.


----------



## Kochtopf (26. Mai 2020)

Kauli11 schrieb:


> Wer würde Kinder gebären wenn es wirklich schmerzhaft wäre ?


Wie sich unter normalen Umständen bei sonnigen Wetter an Badeseen etc. Zeigt setzt der Fortpflanzungstrieb Teile des Gehirns ausser kraft


----------



## Lajos1 (27. Mai 2020)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Wie sich unter normalen Umständen bei sonnigen Wetter an Badeseen etc. Zeigt setzt der Fortpflanzungstrieb Teile des Gehirns ausser kraft



Hallo,

nicht nur an Badeseen, nicht nur an Badeseen .

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (27. Mai 2020)

Hallo,



-gb- schrieb:


> jeden Fisch mit dem Kescher landet



Werde ich sicher nicht tun.

Wenn ich weiß, dass der Fisch zurückgesetzt werden muss/soll, dann versuche ich  gar nicht erst ihn zu landen, sondern ihn im Wasser abzuhaken, möglichst ohne den Fisch zu berühren.

Den Kescher verwende ich dem Fall höchstens, wenn es den Drill verkürzen würde und/der Fisch ggf. etwas Erholungszeit braucht, bevor man ihn aus der Stützhand davonschwimmen lässt.


----------



## -gb- (27. Mai 2020)

Im Wasser landen/abhaken ist natürlich noch besser. Guter Punkt!


----------



## Georg Baumann (31. Mai 2020)

Wer glaubt, dass man der Kritik oder Anzeigen von Peta entgeht, indem man sich nur möglichst vorbildlich verhält, hat die Intention dieser Gruppierung nicht verstanden. Denen geht es darum, das Angeln und die Angler insgesamt zu stigmatisieren. Sie wollen, dass Angeln KOMPLETT VERBOTEN WIRD. Egal, wie schonend wir die Fische behandeln. 
Natürlich müssen wir uns vorbildlich verhalten und natürlich müssen wir die Fische schonend behandeln. Das tun wir ja auch - aber nicht für die Petaisten.


----------



## Vanner (31. Mai 2020)

Genau so sieht das aus.


----------



## fishhawk (31. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

nachdem da reihenweise Angler und Vereine angezeigt wurden, die sich absolut gesetzeskonform verhalten haben und z.T. sogar im Ausland nach den dort geltenden Regeln gefischt haben, hat Georg m.E, leider völlig recht.

Es schützt zwar nicht vor einer Anzeige, aber ggf. vor einer Verurteilung.

Deshalb werden diese Anzeigen ja i.d.R. fast immer eingestellt. 



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Natürlich müssen wir uns vorbildlich verhalten und natürlich müssen wir die Fische schonend behandeln. Das tun wir ja auch - aber nicht für die Petaisten.



Ich tue das nicht  für oder wegen dieser Leute, sondern aus der Überzeugung heraus, dass es für die Waidgerechtigkeit, die Hege und die nachhaltige Bewirtschaftung der Gewässer einfach besser ist.


----------



## herby1 (31. Mai 2020)

Tierrechtsorganisation unterliegt vor Gericht: Kein Verbandsklagerecht für Peta in Baden-Württemberg
					

Schlechte Nachrichten für die Tierrechtsorganisation Peta: Der Verwaltungsgerichtshof hat am Mittwoch entschieden, dass sie kein klageberechtigter Verband ist.




					www.stuttgarter-nachrichten.de
				




Ist schon mal ein Anfang


----------



## sprogoe (31. Mai 2020)

Laßt uns gemeinsam Peta zu Grabe tragen und anschließend ´ne Superpartie veranstalten.


----------



## UMueller (31. Mai 2020)

"Petaa will natürlich die Abschaffung der Angelei und das geht peu a peu indem man eben zunächst einmal die Stigmatisierung der Angelei voran bringt". Aussage von Haferbeck ( PETAA ) in der Doku "Machtpoker um Fisch, Millionenhobby Angeln". Petaa stellt den Fischfang auf gleicher Stufe wie häusliche Gewalt oder brutalen Raubüberfällen. Alles klar !  Mit denen ist ist jede Diskussion sinnlos und weil man das weis darf man sich auf keine Kompromisse einlassen. Ob ein Angler sich an geltende Voschriften hält ist denen letztlich egal. Es reicht das du Angler bist.


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Mai 2020)

Und NABU und Co. mischen da genauso mit, zwar nicht mit einer Anzeigenflut, aber mit ständiger , öffentlicher Diskriminierung der Angler.
Es gibt keine TV-Sendung mit gewässerelevantem Inhalt, wo nicht irgendein NABU-Heini gegen Angler hetzen darf und zum großen Teil auch Lügen über uns verbreiten darf.
Alles völlig ohne Wiederspruch.


----------



## fishhawk (31. Mai 2020)

Hallo,



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Es gibt *keine* TV-Sendung mit gewässerelevantem Inhalt, wo nicht irgendein NABU-Heini gegen Angler hetzen darf



Ich würde zwar das "keine" durch "kaum eine" ersetzen , aber ansonsten muss ich leider zustimmen.

Anscheinend glauben viele Journalisten, allein die Mitgliedschaft in so einem Verein reiche als Sachkunde für ein "Expertenurteil" aus.

Wenn man mal genauer nachforscht, was manche dieser "Experten"  da als Ausbildung/Studium vorweisen können, kommt man schon ins Grübeln.

Was z.B. einen Agraringenieur zum Leiter einer Rechtsabteilung befähigen soll, bleibt Außenstehenden eher schleierhaft.  

Aber auch bei Journalisten scheint kritische Recherche mit Prüfung diverser Quellen immer mehr in den Hintergrund zu treten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (31. Mai 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Und NABU und Co. mischen da genauso mit, zwar nicht mit einer Anzeigenflut, aber mit ständiger , öffentlicher Diskriminierung der Angler.



Na aber selbstverständlich wird da angezeigt, und nicht zu wenig, nur die Gründe sind andere. Ein Nachbarverein hier in der Gegend hat gerade eine Anzeige des Nabu am Hals, weil bei Schilfschnittarbeiten an einem Zuchtweiher trotz größter Sorgfalt wohl ein Vogelnest (in Worten: EINES) zu Schaden kam. Und das Ganze wird von der Staatsanwaltschaft mit Nachdruck verfolgt.

Die Argumentation, dass ohne diesen Eingriff ein Umkippen des Weihers im Sommer zu befürchten ist, wird schulterzuckend weggewischt. Erst die Vögel, dann die Fische.


----------



## fishhawk (31. Mai 2020)

Hallo,

Juristen halten sich gerne an Fakten.

Das mit dem Vogelnest ist halt aus juristischer Sicht bereits ne Tatsache, das mit dem potentiellen Umkippen des Weihers erstmal ne Vermutung.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> trotz größter Sorgfalt wohl ein Vogelnest (in Worten: EINES) zu Schaden kam.



Wenn da niemand was verbotenes gemacht hat oder vorsätzlich / fahrlässig gehandelt hat, wird hoffentlich auch nichts passieren.
Sicher kann man sich da bei den Mühlen der Justiz aber nie sein.

Den NABU als Einheit gibt es ja nicht. Das sind verschiedene Regionalverbände und Ortsgruppen.  Sind auch nicht alle komplette Anglerfeinde. Gibt auch einzelne NABU-Mitglieder  mit den man vernünftig sprechen kann und die Anglern gegenüber nicht grundsätzlich auf Krawall gebürstet sind.
Viel, viel  zu wenige, aber es gibt sie.

Wird man in der Tierrechtsszene m.E. eher nicht finden.


----------



## herby1 (31. Mai 2020)

Weiterleitungshinweis


----------



## herby1 (31. Mai 2020)

Frage? Was muß passieren das diese wichtige Nachricht nicht zerlabert wird? Ist das nicht wichtig? Was hat das jetzt mit NABU zu tun?


----------



## harzsalm (1. Juni 2020)

Das  hatt schon was damit zutuen, der NABU ist ein Krebsgeschwür für Angler ,Reiter ,Jäger und nun auch den Landwirten.
Es werden immer mehr Grundstücke den Bauen und Waldeigentümerm ,Sandgrubeneigner  billig abgeschwatzt um hier ihre 
voll überzogene Schutzgebiete auszubauen und nur für ihre Mitglieder als  Erholung und Schutzgebiete auszuweisen.
Endlich haben es nun auch die Landwirte begriffen,dass der Nabu ihr größter Feind ist und bekämpft gehört.Befreundete Waldbesitzer meiner  Familie  dulden keine Vogelhäuser  und sonstige Einrichtungen  in ihrem Privatwald und kümmern sich selber um solche Schutzmassnahmen.Auch das Befahren mit den PKW wird hier mit einer Anzeige geahndet.


----------



## -gb- (1. Juni 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Wer glaubt, dass man der Kritik oder Anzeigen von Peta entgeht, indem man sich nur möglichst vorbildlich verhält, hat die Intention dieser Gruppierung nicht verstanden. Denen geht es darum, das Angeln und die Angler insgesamt zu stigmatisieren. Sie wollen, dass Angeln KOMPLETT VERBOTEN WIRD.



Vollkommen richtig. Aber PETA kann das nur schaffen, wenn sie das auch irgendwie für Gerichte oder Politiker begründen können. PETA argumentiert da mit dem Tierschutz und dieses Argument können wir entkräften indem auch wie den Tierschutz ernst nehmen und unnötige Qualen vermeiden.



fishhawk schrieb:


> Es schützt zwar nicht vor einer Anzeige, aber ggf. vor einer Verurteilung.



Anzeigen kann so ziemlich Jeder Jeden. Solange wir Angler uns vernünftig verhalten werden die Gerichte das auch erkennen und schwachsinnigen Anzeigen nicht nachgehen.

Wenn man sich mal in die Sicht von PETA oder NABU Leuten hereinversetzt, dann kann man deren Argumente schon nachvollziehen. Das bedeutet nicht, dass man die richtig finden muss, aber man kann eben verstehen warum Leute so argumentieren. Aus meiner Sicht sind das zwei Hauptpunkte:
1. Catch & Release
Das ist eben die Frage ob das OK sein sollte, dass man ein Tier fängt, ihm Unbehagen und Verletzungen zufügt nur für ein Foto oder Youtubevideo.
Meiner Meinung nach kann man das erlauben wenn mit den Tieren schonend umgegangen wird. Aber andere Leute sehen das eben anders.
Auch wenn nur ein kleiner Teil der Angler C&R Angler sind oder das als Sport sehen, aus Sicht von PETA und NABU sieht das anders aus. Auf Youtube findet man fast nur C&R so, dass es für Aussenstehende leicht so aussieht als würden alle Angler nur Fische für Fotos fangen.
2. Angel*sport*
Das hat für viele Leute auch nichts mit Sport zu tun wenn Tiere getötet werden. Ja, klar, ist nur eine Wortwahl, aber ich kann verstehen, dass sich Leute daran stören.

Was mich noch interessieren würde:
Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen Stadt und Land?

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass der Landbevölkerung das Angeln eher als normal erscheint und daher deutlich weniger angezeigt wird. Hier in Bayern auf dem Land waren eigentlich alle Passanten die ich beim Angeln getroffen habe entweder "neutral", haben sich also nicht weiter für mich und das Angeln interessiert oder sogar positiv neugierig, haben sich mit ihrem Kind dazugestellt und mir Löcher in den Bauch gefragt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Juni 2020)

@-gb- ,
erst mal herzlich willkommen hier im Board.
Zu Deinem Trööt,
erstens müssen die Gerichte jeder Anzeige zunächst mal nachgehen, egal wie schlüssig sie ist.
Zweitens ist PETA egal wie moralisch vorbildlich du mit Fischen umgehst, sie zeigen dich trotzdem an,
und zwar im vollen Bewustsein , dass sie gar keine Chance auf Erfolg damit haben.
Es geht denen einzig und allein darum uns zu stigmatisieren. Im Übrigen gehen sie selbst mit ihnen anvertrauten Tieren 
nicht gerade zimperlich um.
NABU und Co geht es vorrangig um Deutungshohheit, das bringt Spendenaufkommen ohne Ende, auch sie gehen mit den ihnen anvertrauten Tieren nicht immer zimperlich um. Schau dir mal genau an, wie so eine Beringungsaktion bei Vögeln so abläuft, und das sind warmblütige Tiere.
Größeren Vögeln wie zB. Kormorane, wird dazu mit einen Gummiband der Schnabel zugebunden um sich vor Bissen zu schützen.
Ab und an entkommt auch mal einer und muss elendlich verrecken.
*Alles Tierquälerei! *
Würden wir Angler nur ansatzweise so mit Fischen umgehen, wäre das Angeln längst verboten


----------



## Georg Baumann (1. Juni 2020)

Ich bin überzeugt, dass Angeln bei den größten Teilen der Bevölkerung bei weitem nicht so kritisch gesehen wird, wie das laute Geschrei der Petaisten Glauben macht. Das ist eine verschwindend geringe, aber leider sehr laute und beachtete Minderheit. Man darf die Fundamentalisten nicht mit dem Nabu gleichsetzen, da gibt es große Unterschiede. Der Nabu selbst hat nichts Grundsätzliches gegen Angler. Konflikte entstehen dann, wenn es um Betretungsrechte, Schongebiete, etc. geht. Da ist der Nabu leider häufig der Ansicht, dass der Mensch am besten ganz draußen bleiben sollte. Und ganz weit auseinander sind die Positionen bei geschützten Arten wie etwa dem Kormoran. Aber - und das ist für mich der ganz wichtige Unterschied - der Nabu nimmt als Akteur der Zivilgesellschaft an demokratischen Meinungsbildungsprozessen teil. Die stehen für Hintergrundgespräche bereit und zumindest nach meiner Erfahrung hier in Brandenburg kann man mit ihnen um Lösungen ringen und streiten (heißt natürlich nicht, dass man auch auf einen Nenner kommt, aber das gehört dazu und muss man aushalten). Das ist mit Peta nicht möglich, die schlagen nur Krawall und missbrauchen Klagen als PR-INstrument.


----------



## Professor Tinca (1. Juni 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Da ist der Nabu leider häufig der Ansicht, dass der Mensch am besten ganz draußen bleiben sollte





Der Denkfehler bei denen liegt also vmtl. darin, dass sie den Menschen nicht als Teil Natur(so wie jedes andere Lebewesen auch) sehen.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Juni 2020)

@Georg Baumann ,
Natürlich gibt es Unterschiede zwischen Peta und NABU, aber eben auch Parallelen.
Das der NABU nichts gegen Angler hat, bezweifle ich stark, wie sonst kommt es zu den ständigen anglerfleindlichen Äußerungen im TV?
Oft subtil und beiläufig, aber wirksam meinungsbildend.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Juni 2020)

Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Konflikte entstehen dann, wenn es um Betretungsrechte, Schongebiete, etc. geht. Da ist der Nabu leider häufig der Ansicht, dass der Mensch am besten ganz draußen bleiben sollte.



Außer natürlich, man ist NABU-Mitglied


----------



## Georg Baumann (1. Juni 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Das der NABU nichts gegen Angler hat, bezweifle ich stark, wie sonst kommt es zu den ständigen anglerfleindlichen Äußerungen im TV?



Ja, aber da geht's meistens um irgendwelche konkreten KOnflikte. MIr ist zumindest keine offizielle, grundsätzlich anglerfeindliche Position bekannt. Aber bitte versteh mich nicht falsch: Ich will und muss hier keine Lanze für den Nabu brechen. Aber die Unterscheidung halte ich für wichtig, weil sie aufzeigt, wie weit sich Peta von demokratischen Gepflogenheiten entfernt hat. Das ist im Kern ein demokratiefeindlicher Haufen, der sich der Instrumente unseres Systems schamlos bedient, um Stimmung zu machen.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Juni 2020)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Der Denkfehler bei denen liegt also vmtl. darin, dass sie den Menschen nicht als Teil Natur(so wie jedes andere Lebewesen auch) sehen.


Diesem Denkfehler unterliegen leider 98% aller Menschen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. Juni 2020)

Hintergrundgespräche mit NABU- Aktiven verlaufen immer nach dem gleichen Schema und enden immer ergebnislos.... So zumindest meine Erfahrungen im hiesigen Umkreis. 

Dieses völlig sinnfreie Aussperren des Menschen aus der Natur wirkt insbesondere hier im ländlichen Bereich sehr grotesk. 
Man kann Kindern nicht einmal mehr den Umgang mit, oder das Verhalten in der Natur erklären.... 
Die Sinnhaftigkeit von "Junge, du darfst da nicht hin, weil da ein Schild steht" brauch man ja nicht weiter diskutieren... 
Die Kids gehen in nem unbeobachteten Moment trotzdem rein weils halt schön is und n Abenteuer is.... 

Der auf nem Marktplatz einer Kleinstadt aufgebaute NABU-Stand mit Schautafeln und Spendenbox bringts halt nicht.... das merken die Scheuklappenträger aber nicht


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Juni 2020)

das Erschreckende für uns ist, dass der NABU in der Bevölkerung als auch in der Politik
sehr ernst genommen wird.
Es ist völlig egal welchen beruflichen oder wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund ein Nabumitglied hat.
Sobald einer von denen den Mund aufmacht, gilt er als Experte und wird auch so betitelt.
In sofern halte ich sie sogar für gefährlicher für uns Angler als PETA, die in großen Bevölkerungsschichten nur als Spinner gelten


----------



## -gb- (1. Juni 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @-gb- ,
> erst mal herzlich willkommen hier im Board.



Danke!



> Es geht denen einzig und allein darum uns zu stigmatisieren. Im Übrigen gehen sie selbst mit ihnen anvertrauten Tieren
> nicht gerade zimperlich um.
> NABU und Co geht es vorrangig um Deutungshohheit, das bringt Spendenaufkommen ohne Ende, auch sie gehen mit den ihnen anvertrauten Tieren nicht immer zimperlich um.



Exakt.



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das Erschreckende für uns ist, dass der NABU in der Bevölkerung als auch in der Politik
> sehr ernst genommen wird.



Und da können wir als Angler etwas machen. Wir können PETA und NABU nicht verändern, auch nicht deren Umgang mit Tieren. Wir können uns darüber beklagen und schimpfen, aber das bringt leider nicht viel. Wenn wir wirklich etwas verändern wollen, dann bei der Bevölkerung. Dort können wir das Ansehen von Anglern steigern.
Wenn man nach Youtube guckt und solche 



 Videos findet, dann ist das eben nicht gut. Genauso schadet es dem Ansehen, wenn Angler Müll hinterlassen und den finde und sammele ich hier fast an jedem Angelplatz.
Ja, richtig, das ist nur eine kleine Minderheit die sich etwas daneben benimmt, aber wie so oft wird deren Verhalten dann für die sich korrekt verhaltene Mehrheit verallgemeinert und dient Organisationen dazu die Angler als Gruppe zu stigmatisieren.

Ich meine eben, dass es nichts bringt sich über etwas aufzuregen, was man nicht ändern kann. Wenn man etwas verändern möchte, dann dort wo es möglich ist.
Für mich sind das:
Ansehen in der Bevölkerung stärken,
Angriffsfläche für berechtigte Kritik und erfolgreiche Klagen reduzieren,
und könnte man die Organisationen sogar mit ihren eigenen Waffen schlagen und auch Leute anzeigen die Vögel beringen. Kostet aber Zeit, Nerven und macht keinen Spaß.

Leider leben wir in einer komischen Zeit. Für viele Menschen ist der seit je her übliche Umgang mit Tieren jetzt Tierquälerei. Menschen kaufen zwar das billige Schnitzel im Discounter, sehen aber das damit verbundene Leid nicht. Sie sehen auch nicht wie geschlachtet wird und in was für Zuständen Tiere industriell gehalten werden. Sie leben in einer weitgehend sterilen Welt abgekapselt von dem was früher mal normal war. Wenn die jetzt sehen, dass ein Tier blutet, dann finden die das schlimm. Die Normalität hat sich verschoben. Eine Katze ihr Leben lang in der kleinen 20 qm Wohnung zu halten ist völlig normal und wird als tiergerecht angesehen, der Fisch der für eine kurze Zeit in den Setzkescher soll ist aber Quälerei. Massentierhaltung wird völlig ignoriert.
Das ist auch der Grund warum ich vermute, dass das Bild von Angler und Jäger auf dem Land noch deutlich normaler ist als in der Stadt.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Juni 2020)

@-gb-   alles schön und gut was du schreibst, zum größten Teil sogar richtig,
Nur es gibt ja gar nicht soo viel berechtigte Kritik, und erfolgreiche Klagen gegen Angler kannst Du an einer Hand abzählen.
Sinn und Zweck ist es überhaupt zu klagen, um uns ein schlechtes Image zu verpassen.
Es wird verklagt und in der Presse steht : "schon wieder Angler verklagt", . Das die Klage erfolglos war, wird nirgendwo erwähnt.

Wir haben einen Bundesverband, der eigentlich dagegen angehen muss, statt dessen geht dieser mit denen ins Bett.
Und wenn deren Pressefachmann mal was Positives für uns Angler erarbeiten will, kommt garantiert wieder ne Lachnummer bei raus.


----------



## -gb- (1. Juni 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> @-gb-   alles schön und gut was du schreibst, zum größten Teil sogar richtig,
> Nur es gibt ja gar nicht soo viel berechtigte Kritik, und erfolgreiche Klagen gegen Angler kannst Du an einer Hand abzählen.



Vollkommen richtig, es reichen aber in der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung oft wenn sich auch nur eine kleine Minderheit daneben benimmt.



> Sinn und Zweck ist es überhaupt zu klagen, um uns ein schlechtes Image zu verpassen.
> Es wird verklagt und in der Presse steht : "schon wieder Angler verklagt", . Das die Klage erfolglos war, wird nirgendwo erwähnt.



So sind die Medien heutzutage und die Konsumenten der Medien lesen auch oft leider nur die Überschrift und glauben alles unhinterfragt.



> Und wenn deren Pressefachmann mal was Positives für uns Angler erarbeiten will, kommt garantiert wieder ne Lachnummer bei raus.



Das ist aber eines der Dinge die tatsächlich helfen könnten. Selber medial auftreten und das Bild von Anglern in der Gesellschaft formen. Das kostet aber Zeit, Nerven, Geld, ... das wollen wir Angler ungerne machen, wir sitzen lieber am Wasser und genießen die Ruhe.

Zwei Ideen habe ich aber noch die beide bei den Jägern schon funktioniert haben:

1. Begründen, warum es Angler geben sollte. Und zwar nicht mit Spaß und Sport, sondern z. B. mit Artenschutz und Hege. Jäger begründen die Jagd oft mit Verbiss an Bäumen und Schäden durch Wildschweine. Das  verstehen Nichtjäger auch.

2. Nichtanglern einen Mehrwert bieten, den diese ohne Angler nicht hätten. Menschen essen gerne Wild und Jäger verkaufen das an Restaurants und privat. Vielleicht wäre das mal ein Gütesiegel für Fisch aus der Region der sein ganzes schönes Leben in Freiheit genossen hat und nicht in einer Fischzucht mit Tiermehl gefüttert wurde. Müsste man eben etablieren so etwas.
Sonst könnte man vielleicht noch als Angelverein dafür sorgen, dass die Gewässer "schöner werden". Also dass die Nichtangler an einem Gewässer, das beangelt wird z. B. weniger Müll finden als an einem Gewässer das nicht beangelt wird.

Jedenfalls wird unsere Situation nur dann besser, wenn wir etwas machen, was der beste Weg ist weiß ich leider auch nicht.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Juni 2020)

-gb- schrieb:


> Das ist aber eines der Dinge die tatsächlich helfen könnten. Selber medial auftreten und das Bild von Anglern in der Gesellschaft formen. Das kostet aber Zeit, Nerven, Geld, .
> 
> Dafür zahlen wir Verbandsbeiträge, Fischereiabgabe etc.
> 
> ...


 das ist der Hammer!
Mach den Verbänden mal den Vorschlag, die sind sicher hoch begeistert.


----------



## Dorschbremse (1. Juni 2020)

-gb- schrieb:


> Nichtanglern einen Mehrwert bieten, den diese ohne Angler nicht hätten. Menschen essen gerne Wild und Jäger verkaufen das an Restaurants und privat. Vielleicht wäre das mal ein Gütesiegel für Fisch aus der Region der sein ganzes schönes Leben in Freiheit genossen hat und nicht in einer Fischzucht mit Tiermehl gefüttert wurde. Müsste man eben etablieren so etwas.



Ähmmm - NEIN - allein schon der Beginn solcher Überlegungen verbietet sich... 

Dieser Punkt ist absolut unvereinbar mit der Haltung /Einstellung der meisten Angler zu ihrem Hobby


----------



## rippi (1. Juni 2020)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ähmmm - NEIN - allein schon der Beginn solcher Überlegungen verbietet sich...
> 
> Dieser Punkt ist absolut unvereinbar mit der Haltung /Einstellung der meisten Angler zu ihrem Hobby


Sehr gut. Dann können ja die wenigen Angler, die nicht diese Haltung der meisten Angler haben, etwas fürs Image tun.


----------



## -gb- (1. Juni 2020)

Brillendorsch schrieb:


> das ist der Hammer!
> Mach den Verbänden mal den Vorschlag, die sind sicher hoch begeistert.





Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ähmmm - NEIN - allein schon der Beginn solcher Überlegungen verbietet sich...
> 
> Dieser Punkt ist absolut unvereinbar mit der Haltung /Einstellung der meisten Angler zu ihrem Hobby



Toll, dann wird sich auch nichts verbessern. Es ist ja schön und gut und auch einfach auf PETA zu schimpfen, aber die machen etwas gegen uns. Wenn wir da nur zugucken wird das Bild von uns in der Gesellschaft nicht besser. Wenn du andere/bessere Vorschläge hast wie wir unsen Status bei Nichtanglern verbessern können, dann immer her damit! Die Vorschläge müssen aber auch realisierbar sein. Sowas wie PETA verbieten lassen ist eine nette Idee, aber sehr realitätsfern.

Und zurück zum Thema:
Auch wenn eine Studie jetzt zweifelsfrei feststellen sollte, dass Fische keinen Schmerz spüren können, dann wird uns das nichts helfen solange das nicht in der Bevölkerung angekommen ist.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Juni 2020)

-gb- schrieb:


> Zwei Ideen habe ich aber noch die beide bei den Jägern schon funktioniert haben:
> 
> 1. Begründen, warum es Angler geben sollte. Und zwar nicht mit Spaß und Sport, sondern z. B. mit Artenschutz und Hege. Jäger begründen die Jagd oft mit Verbiss an Bäumen und Schäden durch Wildschweine. Das  verstehen Nichtjäger auch.
> 
> 2. Nichtanglern einen Mehrwert bieten, den diese ohne Angler nicht hätten. Menschen essen gerne Wild und Jäger verkaufen das an Restaurants und privat. Vielleicht wäre das mal ein Gütesiegel für Fisch aus der Region der sein ganzes schönes Leben in Freiheit genossen hat und nicht in einer Fischzucht mit Tiermehl gefüttert wurde.



Zu 1.    Jäger begründen gar nix. Verbissgutachten werden von den Waldbesitzern in Auftrag gegeben. Das ist in erster Linie in irgendeiner Weise der Staat (Staatsforst, Gemeindewald etc.). Der wenige Privatwald den es gibt, wird in aller Regel ebenfalls von einem Staatsangestellten (Förster) (mit-)verwaltet. Der Revierpächter (Jäger) darf bei der Erstellung eines Verbissgutachtens mit gehen und nicken...Dann bekommt er seinen Abschussplan in dem steht wieviele Rehe, Rotwild etc. er schießen muss. Erlegt er zuwenig, und das vllt. mehrmals, endet das meist mit dem Verlust des Reviers.
Wildschweine unterliegen keinem Abschussplan weil sie im Wald keinen Schaden machen. Was die auf dem Feld platt machen muß der Pächter bezahlen, Ende.

Zu 2.     Angler dürfen keine Fische verkaufen, sollte man als solcher eigentlich wissen. Genau genommen dürfen wir einen Fisch noch nicht mal verschenken, das ist "In Verkehr bringen von Lebensmitteln ". Dafür werden Angler, im Gegensatz zu Jägern nicht ausgebildet.

Der Vergleich Angler-Jäger hinkt ganz gewaltig weil die Ausbildung zum Jäger weitaus mehr beinhaltet als die zum Angler.


----------



## -gb- (1. Juni 2020)

Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Zu 1.    Jäger begründen gar nix.



Dann sind das eben nicht die Jäger selbst, ist auch egal, in den Köpfen der Menschen ist drinnen, dass es Jäger braucht weil die die Landwirtschaft vor Schäden schützen und die Baumschonungen vor übermäßigem Verbiss. Irgendwie haben es die Jäger entweder selbst oder durch Dritte geschafft dieses Bild von sich zu vermitteln.
Wir Angler würden auch von so einem positiven Bild profitieren.



> Angler dürfen keine Fische verkaufen



So ist das aktuell, aber so muss das ja nicht bleiben.

Aber gut, dann lassen wir alles so wie es ist und ärgern uns über PETA die tatsächlich Zeit und Geld investieren um den Status quo zu verändern.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (1. Juni 2020)

Richtig, Jäger haben eine Lobby.
 Da sitzen welche im Bundestag und den Landtagen, manche haben Amigos die auf die Jagd gehen und richtig Schotter haben, und wer gut schmiert, der gut fährt...

Was haben Angler ? Vor allem Leute die permanent neidisch aufeinander sind, die sich leicht gegeneinander ausspielen lassen.
Wären die Angler wirklich mal vereint, gäbe es einen ganz leichten Weg sich positiver darzustellen. Kohle, es geht doch immer um Kohle...Eigentlich müsste man nur zusammen zählen und vernünftig präsentieren was Angler an Geld und Arbeit investieren und schon investiert haben, um seltene Tiere zu erhalten, wieder anzusiedeln usw.  
 Da kann keine Petra oder sonst wer mithalten, aber es wird nie soweit kommen weil Angler lieber gegeneinander agieren.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (2. Juni 2020)

In der Regel machen Angler nichts, außer Fischbesatz von Allerweltsfischen wie Karpfen, Schleie, Zander....
Die trampeln in die letzten Ruhezonen und lassen ihre Köderdosen und Schnurreste liegen.
Die meisten Gewässer wären ohne Angler besser dran. Das sage ich als Angler. In meiner Anglerfunktion bin ich Nutzer und kein Schützer.
Trotzdem liegt mir der Naturerhalt im und am Wasser mehr am Herzen, als beim Nichtangler.


----------



## Professor Tinca (2. Juni 2020)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> In der Regel machen Angler nichts, außer Fischbesatz von Allerweltsfischen wie Karpfen, Schleie, Zander....
> Die trampeln in die letzten Ruhezonen und lassen ihre Köderdosen und Schnurreste liegen.
> Die meisten Gewässer wären ohne Angler besser dran. Das sage ich als Angler. In meiner Anglerfunktion bin ich Nutzer und kein Schützer.
> Trotzdem liegt mir der Naturerhalt im und am Wasser mehr am Herzen, als beim Nichtangler.




Keine Ahnung wo du wohnst aber hier in MV sammeln Angler den Müll der Partygäste, Wildcamper, Spaziergänger, Kanufahrer, Sonnenanbeter und sonstiger Touristen ein.
Außerdem werden Besatzprogramme für Meerforellen u.a. bedrohte Arten gemacht.

Das alles unter Aufbringung zigtausender ehrenamtlicher Arbeitsstunden und Euro jedes Jahr!!!

Außerdem haben Angler auch durch ihre Anwesenheit einen gewissen Schutzwert für die Gewässer. Wenn sie nicht da wären würden viel mehr Kühlschränke, Autoreifen und sonstiger Müll in den Gewässern liegen.....


----------



## rheinfischer70 (2. Juni 2020)

Ich wohne am Rheinnähe, dort kannst du sehen, wo Angler das Wochenende verbracht haben. 
Selbst am Vereinssee siehst du Kornkorken, Zigarettenstummel, Köderdosen und Schnurreste. Sind vielleicht nur 5%, aber die reichen.

Außerdem gibt's kaum Stellen, wo die Natur noch Natur sein darf. Da, wo noch ein wenig ist, laufen Angler, Pilzesucher und sonstige in eigentlich entlegene Winkel.
Wir sind also erstmal durch unser Tun keine Schützer sondern Nutzer.


----------



## hans21 (2. Juni 2020)

Ich denke, dass man mit rationalen Argumenten allein das Bild des Anglers bzw. des Angelns als Hobby in der Öffentlichkeit nicht verbessern wird. Und darauf kommt es an, wenn man die Entscheidungsträger in der Politik und den Behörden dazu bringen will, die Rahmenbedingungen zu verbessern bzw. nicht weiter zu verschlechtern.

Ich glaube, dass es viel wichtiger ist, unsere nicht-angelnden Mitmenschen auf der emotionalen Ebene zu packen. Filme wie "Der alte Mann und das Meer" oder "Aus der Mitte entspringt ein Fluss" haben wahrscheinlich mehr Menschen ein positives Bild vom Angeln vermittelt als alle Wiederansiedlungsprogramme und Müllsammelaktionen zusammen. Gibt es Leute die aus rationalen Gründen angeln? Ich persönlich kenne keinen. Die Nahrungsbeschaffung könnte ein rationaler Grund sein. Aber das ist lange her. Also muss doch die Frage sein, warum wir angeln. Was gibt es uns und warum ist das es wert, dass ein Fisch am Haken hängt und zappelt? Es gibt zu wenige bekannte Sympathieträger die sich öffentlich zum Angeln und zu ihren Gründen bekennen. Nicht umsonst schickt Peta nackte Modells durch die Innenstädte um gegen Pelze Stimmung zu machen.


----------



## fishhawk (2. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



hans21 schrieb:


> Nicht umsonst schickt Peta nackte Modells durch die Innenstädte um gegen Pelze Stimmung zu machen.



Oder bequatschen sogar angelnde Handball-Nationalspieler oder andere Promis, die scheinbar gar nicht merken, vor wessen Karren sie sich spannen lassen.

Was PR angeht, liegen die Tierrechtler leider meilenweit vorne.  Weil sie eben auch aktiv auf Leute und Medien zugehen und sich entsprechend verkaufen. Die Leute glauben ja meist, dass sie es mit Tierschützern zu tun hätten.

Wenn ich in einem anderen thread hier richtig gelesen habe, findet es der PR-Mitarbeiter des DAFV z.B. dagegen völlig ausreichend, Bilder und Texte auf der Verbandswebsite zu veröffentlichen und dann drauf zu warten, dass die Leute von sich aus auf den Verband zukommen.

Dass diese Strategie von weniger Erfolg gekrönt wird, liegt dann m.E. nicht nur an den begrenzteren Finanzmitteln.



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wo du wohnst aber hier in MV sammeln Angler den Müll der Partygäste, Wildcamper, Spaziergänger, Kanufahrer, Sonnenanbeter und sonstiger Touristen ein.





rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Ich wohne am Rheinnähe, dort kannst du sehen, wo Angler das Wochenende verbracht habe



Also bei uns hier entsorgen wir allen Müll mit, egal von wem.  Je nach Gewässer kann da aber leider auch ein gewisser Anteil  eindeutiger Anglermüll dabei sein.

Bei solchen Leuten erreicht man wahrscheinlich auch mit Appellen eher wenig, egal ob Angler oder sonstige Nutzer.

Pauschalieren kann man da m.E. nichts.

Ich kenne auch Gewässer, da findet man keinen Anglermüll, aber jeden Montag kommt die Stadtreinigung mit zwei Fahrzeugen um die Hinterlassenschaften der "Erholungssuchenden" zu beseitigen.



hans21 schrieb:


> Also muss doch die Frage sein, warum wir angeln.



Solange die herrschende Rechtsmeinung sich nicht ändert, würde ich diese Büchse nicht öffnen wollen. Da müsste man wohl Pandora heißen.


----------



## CaptainJoker (2. Juni 2020)

Hier die deutsche Übersetzung einer Metastudie dazu, unter Beteiligung von Prof Arlinghaus:








						Haben Fische Schmerzen?
					

Um diese Frage habe ich mir lange keinen Kopf gemacht. Für mich war es selbstverständlich, dass Fische Schmerzen haben und entsprechend behutsam habe ich sie behandelt. Jeder Angler kennt PETA, eine radikal-fanatische Truppe von Tierrechtlern, die sich zum Feind der Angler erklärt hat. PETA geht...




					www.tastytests.de


----------



## fuerstmyschkin (2. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

die Diskussion hier geht wirklich in interessante Richtungen, aber ich finde ein kleiner Aspekt wird hier übersehen.

Meines Erachtens macht Peta mit ihrem an Wahn grenzenden Kreuzzug gegen Angler sogar ungewollt Werbung für das Angeln. Die kleine Gruppe derer, die sich mit Peta identifizieren ist doch eher überschaubar, die Zahl der Leute, denen Peta gehörig auf den Keks geht, liegt wohl um ein vielfaches höher.

Man sollte annehmen, das aufgrund der Hetzkampagnen die Zahl der ausgestellten Fischereischeine rückläufig ist, tatsächlich ist aber das Gegenteil der Fall.
Bei dem ein oder anderen führt Peta wohl zu Trotzreaktionen und ich kann mich selbst als Beispiel nennen.

Aufgrund der Grenznähe zu Frankreich und einer gewissen "Angst" vor der Prüfung, habe ich jahrelang meinen Lehrgang vor mir hergeschoben, ohne Peta hätte ich mich wohl letztes Jahr nicht dazu durchgerungen die Prüfung endlich abzulegen, eine klassische jetzt-erst-Recht-Reaktion.

Ergo: Sollen sie doch ihren Kampf weiter führen, immer schön an die Regeln halten und evtl. Geld in Rechtschutzversicherung investieren und es kann nix passieren.


----------



## romelade (2. Juni 2020)

CaptainJoker schrieb:


> Hier die deutsche Übersetzung einer Metastudie dazu, unter Beteiligung von Prof Arlinghaus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein Tip: Tiere müssen nicht über die gleichen Hirnareale verfügen, um die gleichen Aufgaben erfüllen zu können wie wir. Auch bei Fischen wurden Fähigkeiten festgestellt, zu denen sie -wenn man sie mit Menschen gleichsetzt- nicht fähig sein sollten. Z.B. weil ihnen ein bestimmtes Areal fehlt. Die Aufgaben werden bei ihnen von einem anderen Areal übernommen als bei uns. Das Trifft auch auf andere Tiere zu.
Deshalb würde ich Fischen die Fähigkeiten des Schmerzempfindens nicht ausschliessen.

Arlinghausens Arbeiten sollten immer mit Vorsicht genossen werden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch Gewässer, da findet man keinen Anglermüll, aber jeden Montag kommt die Stadtreinigung mit zwei Fahrzeugen um die Hinterlassenschaften der "Erholungssuchenden" zu beseitigen.



Solche Bilder würde man hier vergebens suchen. Ich kenne eher kein Gewässer, an dem kein Anglermüll liegt.
An jedem noch so abgelegenden Tümpel findest du hier irgendwelche Hinterlassenschaften von Anglern (rostige Maisdosen, Wurmdosen, leere Verpackungen, teilweise ganze Mülltüten in den Büschen), natürlich auch von andren Besuchern der Gewässer.
Der Großteil stammt aber eben von Anglern die alles mögliche zum Gewässer karren und dann in der Natur entsorgen, weil sie schlichtweg zu faul sind ihren Müll wieder mitzunehmen. Da wird auch einfach mal der defekte Klappstuhl in die Büsche gedonnert, muß man ja nicht mehr nach Hause mitnehmen.

Das Bild des biertrinkenden Angler im Feinriphemd ist leider noch viel zu stark in den Köpfen der Bevölkerung drin und leider wird das zumindest hier bei uns viel zu oft bestätigt.
Wir Angler haben viel zu viel Dreck vor der eigenen Türe, der erstmal ausgekehrt werden will. Sicherlich nicht überall und flächendeckend, aber immernoch präsent und wahrnehmbar.


----------



## UMueller (3. Juni 2020)

romelade schrieb:


> Deshalb würde ich Fischen die Fähigkeiten des Schmerzempfindens nicht ausschliessen.
> 
> Arlinghausens Arbeiten sollten immer mit Vorsicht genossen werden.



Wenn Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden würden, würde der gehakte Fisch dann nicht willig gleich einem Ochsen am Nasenring dem Zug der Angelleine folgen. Einen Drill über mehrere Minuten wo der Fisch auch noch Schnur von der Rolle zieht würde es dann nicht geben. Nur so ein Gedanke von mir.
Mir ist mal ein Karpfen an leichtem Stippzeug abgerissen, weil er unter eine Weide zog. Das es ein Karpfen war konnte ich erst nur vermuten. Nun baute ich meine Aalrute um. An freier Leine, Haken direkt angebunden kam ein Teigknödel aus der Anfuttermasse ran und ab ins Wasser damit. Keine 5 Minuten später ein Biss. Schnur zog von der Rolle. Nun rate mal was da an der Angel hing. Es war der Karpfen. Ich erkannte sofort meine abgerissene Montage im Maul des Fisches. Nun frage ich mich warum beißt der Fisch nochmal an wo es ihn doch nach Meinung mancher schmerzen könnte. Anscheinend hat es den Fisch nicht gestört. Menschen neigen halt dazu Tiere allzugerne zu vermenschlichen ( das muss dem Fisch doch wehtun ). Nein. Tut es eben nicht.


----------



## rippi (3. Juni 2020)

romelade schrieb:


> Ein Tip: Tiere müssen nicht über die gleichen Hirnareale verfügen, um die gleichen Aufgaben erfüllen zu können wie wir. ....
> 
> Arlinghausens Arbeiten sollten immer mit Vorsicht genossen werden.


Ja aber wie will man dann überhaupt belegen, ob etwas Schmerzen empfindet. Nach dieser Argumentation kann man jeglicher Materie ein Schmerzempfinden attestieren. 

Ja warum? Was kritisierst di genau?
Zum Vergleich: Die bekannte Erstdarstellung; der berühmteste Artikel von Sneddon, laut dem Fische vermeintlich Schmerz empfinden sollen, wurde in einem Journal mit dem einem Impact von knapp über 3 veröffentlicht.


----------



## romelade (3. Juni 2020)

UMueller schrieb:


> Wenn Fische wirklich Schmerz empfinden würden, würde der gehakte Fisch dann nicht willig gleich einem Ochsen am Nasenring dem Zug der Angelleine folgen. Einen Drill über mehrere Minuten wo der Fisch auch noch Schnur von der Rolle zieht würde es dann nicht geben. Nur so ein Gedanke von mir.
> Mir ist mal ein Karpfen an leichtem Stippzeug abgerissen, weil er unter eine Weide zog. Das es ein Karpfen war konnte ich erst nur vermuten. Nun baute ich meine Aalrute um. An freier Leine, Haken direkt angebunden kam ein Teigknödel aus der Anfuttermasse ran und ab ins Wasser damit. Keine 5 Minuten später ein Biss. Schnur zog von der Rolle. Nun rate mal was da an der Angel hing. Es war der Karpfen. Ich erkannte sofort meine abgerissene Montage im Maul des Fisches. Nun frage ich mich warum beißt der Fisch nochmal an wo es ihn doch nach Meinung mancher schmerzen könnte. Anscheinend hat es den Fisch nicht gestört. Menschen neigen halt dazu Tiere allzugerne zu vermenschlichen ( das muss dem Fisch doch wehtun ). Nein. Tut es eben nicht.


Das erste ist ein verankerter Fluchtreflex.
Was wäre die Alternative, wenn ein Hecht ihn schnappen würde und er den widerstandsfreien Weg gehen würde? Gefressen werden! Keine Chance auf Flucht und Überleben.

Das zweite ist nicht mal ansatzweise ein Beweis. Genauso könnte ich behaupten, dass du kein Schmerzempfinden hast.
Wenn du einen Fehler machst oder was schlechtes isst, das dir den Magen verdirbt, hast du dann plötzlich die Nahrung für immer eingestellt? oder hast du vielmehr kurze Zeit später wieder was anderes gegessen? Und der verdorbene Magen ist in den Hintergrund gerückt?! Wenn du dir mit dem Hammer auf den Finger geschlagen hast, hast du dann plötzlich den Hammer für immer weggeschmissen? Oder eher sofort weitergearbeitet, trotz Schmerzes.
->Konditionierung. Nach einer negativen Erfahung die Nahrungsaufnahme für immer stoppen wurde nirgends beobachtet. Abgesehen davon ist die Nahrungsaufnahme stark in Fischen verankert! Dient schliesslich dem Überleben. Überleg mal, welche Aufgabe ein Fisch verfolgt. Wie stark und wie lange hält ein Schmerzzustand? Kannst du das sagen? Nein! Wie lange hält die Erinnerung? Weisst du auch nicht. etc. Kannst du die Gedanken anderer Menschen oder Tiere lesen? Nein!
Deiner Argumentation nach müsste man allen Lebewesen, inkl. Menschen das Schmerzempfinden absprechen.



rippi schrieb:


> Ja aber wie will man dann überhaupt belegen, ob etwas Schmerzen empfindet. Nach dieser Argumentation kann man jeglicher Materie ein Schmerzempfinden attestieren.
> 
> Lies den Beitrag nochmal genauer. Ich wiederhole: Man kann es nicht ausschliessen. Das bedeutet nicht, dass es vorhanden ist. Man weiss es eben nicht.
> "Ja aber wie will man dann überhaupt belegen, ob etwas Schmerzen empfindet. " Genau das ist doch das Problem...


----------



## Minimax (3. Juni 2020)

romelade schrieb:


> Wenn du dir mit dem Hammer auf den Finger geschlagen hast, hast du dann plötzlich den Hammer für immer weggeschmissen?



Aber, aber, lieber Romelade, was sollen denn die Fische mit einem Hammer anfangen können?


----------



## romelade (3. Juni 2020)

Minimax schrieb:


> Aber, aber, lieber Romelade, was sollen denn die Fische mit einem Hammer anfangen können?


Sachlich bleiben war wohl zu schwer, huh


----------



## Mooskugel (3. Juni 2020)

Jetzt setzen sie sich auf ihrer Seite auch für die Rechte von Maden und Würmern ein.   Wir sollten auch das Autofahren, Fliegen, Zugfahren usw einstellen. Schon mal gesehen wieviele Insektenleichen da an den jeweiligen Fortbewegungsmitteln kleben. Und das alles nur um etwas schneller voran zu kommen.


----------



## fishhawk (3. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



romelade schrieb:


> Das erste ist ein verankerter Fluchtreflex.



Mag schon sein, aber dann kann es mit dem vermuteten "Schmerz" nicht so weit her sein, wenn der durch einen Reflex so einfach überspielt wird.
Funktioniert beim Nasenring des Stieres oder Halsbändern von Hunden ja nicht so einfach.

Bisher hat ja m.W. noch niemand bewiesen, dass Fische auf den Pieks durch den Haken mit schmerzähnlichen Reaktionen reagieren.
Gibt aber Studien, die da keine größeren Verhaltensänderungen feststellen konnten.

Wird schon seinen Grund haben, warum Sneddon zu Giften und Säuren greifen musste, um wenigstens damit messbare Reaktionen auszulösen.

Wobei Menschen, denen die Lippen stark schmerzen, diese auch eher selten an Glasscheiben reiben.



romelade schrieb:


> das dir den Magen verdirbt, hast du dann plötzlich die Nahrung für immer eingestellt?



Hat aber mit dem Beispiel von Umueller nichts zu tun. Da ging es um einen Haken im Maul und eine sofortige weitere Nahrungsaufnahme.

Kann schon sein, dass wenn Du nen Haken in der Lippe hättest, deine erste Reaktion wäre, dir schnellstmöglich den Bauch vollzuschlagen.

Wäre aber wahrscheinlich nicht unbedingt repräsentativ.



romelade schrieb:


> Arlinghausens Arbeiten sollten immer mit Vorsicht genossen werden.



Arlinghaus und sein Team sind m.W. selber Angler, deshalb sind ihre Studien näher an der anglerischen Praxis.

Natürlich schadet eine gewisse Skepsis da trotzdem nicht.

Sneddon und Konsorten scheinen eher der Tierrechtsszene näher zu stehen.  Die Versuche fanden m.W. unter Laborbedingungen statt und hatten mit anglerischer Praxis nichts zu tun. Waren von anderen Wissenschaftlern auch nicht reproduzierbar.

Auch diesen Studien gegenüber ist Skepsis durchaus angebracht.

"Beweisen" kann weder die eine noch die andere Gruppe ihre Thesen.

Wen man nun für glaubwürdiger hält, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Bisher hat ja m.W. noch niemand bewiesen, dass Fische auf den Pieks durch den Haken mit schmerzähnlichen Reaktionen reagieren.



Eben und genau darum gehts ja schließlich.
Hinzukommen die unterschiedlichen Verhaltensweisen einzelner Arten und auch deren Anatomie, was ganz sicher auch zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnissen führt.

Von daher kann man, egal auf welcher Seite des Lagers man steht, sowieso nicht einfach alles verallgemeinern. Was zb bei einem Karpfen möglicherweise messbar wird muß ja noch lange nicht für ne Plötze oder Hecht gelten.


----------



## romelade (3. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Mag schon sein, aber dann kann es mit dem vermuteten "Schmerz" nicht so weit her sein, wenn der durch einen Reflex so einfach überspielt wird.
> Funktioniert beim Nasenring des Stieres oder Halsbändern von Hunden ja nicht so einfach.
> *Beim Panik oder gar dem Überleben geraten viele Dinge in den Hintergrund. Allein schon die Botenstoffe, die dabei durchs Hirn schiessen. Ob es beim Fisch genauso ist, wer weiss. Flucht oder Kampf - jeder nutzt die Mittel und Wege, die er beherrscht. Also ja, das lässt sich überspielen.*
> 
> ...


----------



## -gb- (3. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Funktioniert beim Nasenring des Stieres oder Halsbändern von Hunden ja nicht so einfach.



Du vergleichst also Fische mit Stier und Hund?

Aber gut, woran könnte es liegen, dass sich Hund und Stier leicht vom Menschen bändigen lassen?
Ich vermute, dass Hund und Stier Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Die haben von klein auf gelernt, dass die Schmerzen größer werden wenn die sich widersetzen und dass sie am Ende sowieso verlieren. Die hatten nie Erfolg wenn sie sich widersetzt haben.
Wenn Fische lernen können, keine Ahnung ob sie das können, dann haben sie in freier Wildbahn gelernt, dass sich Flucht lohnt. Ein alter Fisch ist deswegen alt, weil er überlebt hat, seinen natürlichen Feinden entkommen ist.
Interessant wäre es bei Fischen die schon oft geangelt wurden, die könnten vielleicht auch gelernt haben, dass sich Flucht nicht lohnt.



> Bisher hat ja m.W. noch niemand bewiesen, dass Fische auf den Pieks durch den Haken mit schmerzähnlichen Reaktionen reagieren.
> "Beweisen" kann weder die eine noch die andere Gruppe ihre Thesen.



Wie sollte man das denn auch beweisen können? Das geht schlicht nicht. Wenn der Fisch zappelt, ist das Schmerz? Angst? Freude? Solange der uns das nicht sagen kann können wir das nicht wissen. Selbst Hirnstrommessungen würden da nix bringen weil wir die beobachteten Ströme dann nicht den Empfindungen zuordnen können. Wir würden nur sehen "das Hirn macht etwas". Das tut es aber oft und bei verschiedenen Empfindungen.
Bei anderen Tieren wie Hunden ist das mit dem Schmerz auch nicht beweisbar. Wir vermuten aber sehr, dass Hunde Schmerzen empfinden können, weil sie sich eher so verhalten wie wir das für Schmerzempfinden vermuten würden.
Selbst bei kleinen Kindern ist das oft schwer. Sind das schmerzen oder nur Unwohlsein? Reaktionen eines Lebenwesens richtig zu deuten ist sehr schwer und bei Lebenwesen die ganz anders sind wie wir selbst kaum möglich.



> Wen man nun für glaubwürdiger hält, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.



Man muss überhaupt nichts glauben. Wir können doch auch mal zugeben, dass wir das nicht wissen statt etwas zu behaupten was möglicherweise falsch ist.

Ist aber eigentlich auch egal, wir sollten andere Lebewesen respektvoll behandeln.


----------



## UMueller (4. Juni 2020)

romelade schrieb:


> Das erste ist ein verankerter Fluchtreflex.
> Was wäre die Alternative, wenn ein Hecht ihn schnappen würde und er den widerstandsfreien Weg gehen würde? Gefressen werden! Keine Chance auf Flucht und Überleben.
> 
> Das zweite ist nicht mal ansatzweise ein Beweis. Genauso könnte ich behaupten, dass du kein Schmerzempfinden hast. Wenn mir die Gabel in der Wange stecken würde hätte ich Schmerzen und vorerst keinen Appetit. Der Fisch hat aber kaum zehn Minuten später trotz Haken im Maul nochmal angebissen.
> ...



Warum habe ich das Gefühl hier hätte ein Petaner geschrieben. Mir scheint du siehst im Fisch einen Menschen und genauso wie ein Mensch hat dieser Fisch zu empfinden. Schreibst von Gedanken der Tiere.


----------



## -gb- (4. Juni 2020)

UMueller schrieb:


> Warum habe ich das Gefühl hier hätte ein Petaner geschrieben.



Eine Hexenjagd hat noch nie etwas hervorgebracht ausser Zwietracht. Und das können wir als Angler nicht gebrauchen. Gegen PETA und co. sollten wir zusammenhalten.



> Mir scheint du siehst im Fisch einen Menschen und genauso wie ein Mensch hat dieser Fisch zu empfinden. Schreibst von Gedanken der Tiere.



Das ist gar nicht so einfach. Klar sind Tiere keine Menschen, aber die Fähigkeit zu denken haben nicht nur Menschen sondern auch viele Tiere. Fische werden wohl irgendetwas empfinden können. Nicht so wie Menschen, aber ohne Empfindungen wie Angst oder so würden die kaum so reagieren wie sie es machen.

Ist aber auch egal*, eigentlich geht es darum den Fokus der Aufmerksamkeit zu lenken und verschieben. Wenn wir es schaffen würden Massentierhaltung, z. B. von Fischen in Fischfarmen, als Quälerei in die Köpfe der Menschen zu bekommen, dann würde das Angeln von Fischen die ein schönes Leben hatten vielleicht anders gesehen. Die Leute kaufen eben ihre Fischstäbchen, haben aber keine Ahnung wie die Tiere gehalten werden und dass die nach dem Fang erdrückt werden oder an Deck ersticken.

* denn wir töten massenweise andere Tiere die ziemlich sicher Schmerzen empfinden können. So ist das eben, fressen und gefressen werden, die letzten paar Sekunden ... Minuten vor dem Tod sind meistens qualvoll. Das ist völlig normal, ich esse gerne mein Steak oder Schnitzel und ein Löwe würde gerne Mensch fressen. Übermäßige Leiden könnte man den Tieren ersparen und vielleicht noch dafür sorgen, dass die ein einigermaßen artgerechtes Leben haben. Das haben freilebende Fische aber sowieso schon.


----------



## thanatos (4. Juni 2020)

tolle Diskussion - von Gläubigen ,Ungläubigen und Wissenden .
ernstes Thema aber auch zum schmunzeln . 
am besten hat mir das mit dem Hammer gefallen - natürlich schmeiße ich das gute Stück nicht weg wenn ich mir auf den Daumen gehauen habe - ich paß auf das ich nicht noch mal den 
Daumen treffe   Warum .......? Für schützen bin ich auch aber für krankhafte Schützer
kenne ich nur einen Ort - bei uns heißt der  " Klapper "


----------



## fishhawk (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



romelade schrieb:


> *Wenn ein Lobbyist eine wissenschaftliche Arbeit vorlegt, ist Vorsicht angebracht.*



Danke, dass Du mein Posting bestätigst.

Mag sein, dass manche glauben, dass ausschließlich Wissenschaftler der Anglerseite voreingenommen sein könnten, während die Tierechtsszene natürlich absolut neutral ist, aber das wäre m.E. schon etwas naiv.

Wenn es aber drum geht, wessen Versuche nun näher an der anglerischen Praxis sind und sich auch ziemlich gut mit meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen decken, hab ich schon eine klare Meinung.

*


romelade schrieb:



Nach einem kurzen Pieks ist alles "normal", nicht nur bei Tieren.

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
Danke, dass Du mich auch in dieser Hinsicht bestätigst. Klingt für mich jetzt nicht unbedingt nach Qualen oder unsäglichem Leid, wie von der Tiererchtsszene behauptet wird.

Wobei die Tierrechtler ja offen zugeben, dass sie gar keine Studien dazu brauchen oder wollen. Die glauben einfach zu wissen, wie Tiere ticken oder fühlen, ganz ohne Wissenschaft.



romelade schrieb:


> *Nicht nur Tiere nehmen anschliessend wieder die Nahrung auf als wäre nichts gewesen.*



Wenn Du tatsächlich da nen Selbstversuch gemacht hast, könntest Du uns ja gerne von deinen Erfahrungen berichten.



UMueller schrieb:


> Warum habe ich das Gefühl hier hätte ein Petaner geschrieben



Vielleicht weil er sich extra wegen dieses threads hier angemeldet hat um seine Ideen zu verbreiten?

Ich halte es da mit dem Spruch:  Never feed the Troll


----------



## hans21 (4. Juni 2020)

-gb- schrieb:


> ...
> Fische werden wohl irgendetwas empfinden können. Nicht so wie Menschen, aber ohne Empfindungen wie Angst oder so würden die kaum so reagieren wie sie es machen.
> ...


Der Kleine meines Nachbarn ist so empathisch, der sagt "aua" wenn mein Rasenmähroboter irgendwo gegen stößt und er hat dem Teil auch einen Namen gegeben, natürlich Shaun.
Es kommt eben nicht darauf an, ob Fische über Schmerz- oder Schadens-Rezeptoren verfügen. Es kommt auch nicht darauf an, ob Fische Strategien zur Schmerzvermeidung entwickeln, also quasi lernen. Diese "Empfindung" und diese durch Lernen verursachte Verhaltensänderung, wie sie in der zitierten Literatur als Argument für die Schmerzempfindung von Fischen angeführt werden, programmiert ein guter Coder für einen Roboter mit 8Mhz Prozessor in 32Kb ROM in 4 Wochen. Nicht perfekt, aber so gut, dass man dem Ding schon wieder einen Namen geben möchte. Übrigens sind auch Insekten zu solchen Leistungen in der Lage und von Kopffüßern wollen wir gar nicht anfangen, trotzdem fallen sie nicht unter das Tierschutzgesetz. Wir übertragen unsere Gefühlswelt also nicht nur auf Fische, sondern gern auch auf unbelebte Materie. Aber niemand würde ernsthaft behaupten, dass der Roboter Schmerzen empfindet. Arlinghaus argumentiert damit, dass es Fischen an dem für ein bewusstes Schmerzerleben notwendigem Hirnareal, dem Neokortex fehlt. Der Fisch nimmt Schmerz vielleicht wahr, aber sehr wahrscheinlich ist er sich nicht über eine Schmerzempfindung bewusst. Wenn ich von etwas anderem ausgehen müsste, würde ich wahrscheinlich nicht Angeln. Das sind trotzdem alles keine Argumente dafür, mit einem Fisch nicht pfleglich umzugehen.


----------



## thanatos (4. Juni 2020)

@ Hans 21 
top Darstellung , selbstverständlich sind Tiere lernfähig , egal ob Säugetier ,Reptil ,Fische und sogar Insekten . Sollte ein ein mal gehakter Fisch nicht Quelle seines Leidens meiden ???
Er ist nicht dümmer als andere Tiere - er hat es nur nicht  leidend empfunden .


----------



## Minimax (4. Juni 2020)

thanatos schrieb:


> Sollte ein ein mal gehakter Fisch nicht Quelle seines Leidens meiden ???
> Er ist nicht dümmer als andere Tiere - er hat es nur nicht  leidend empfunden .



Also ich kenne einen Döbel, ich nenne ihn Goofy, den ich selbst bereits dreimal im Kescher hatte. Und zuvor hat ihm ein anderer, offenbar sehr unachtsamer und bescheuerter Angler eine böse Wunde am Mäulchen beigebracht, an dem man ihn sehr gut erkennen kann. Goofy hat also bereits mindestens vier Landgänge hinter sich, und ich rechne mit einem baldigen Wiedersehen.
Ich glaube dieser spezielle Fisch ist sicher nicht der Hellste seines Schwarms.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



thanatos schrieb:


> Sollte ein ein mal gehakter Fisch nicht Quelle seines Leidens meiden ???Er ist nicht dümmer als andere Tiere - er hat es nur nicht leidend empfunden .



Erinnert mich an die Geschichte, die ein bekanter Carphunter aus unserer Gegend erzählt hat.

Der fing im Lac de Cassien einen der bekannten Großkarpfen. Ging dann anschließend freudestrahlend zu den Holländern, die 200m weiter in der Bucht saßen.
Die zeigten ihm dann die Bilder von genau diesem Fisch, die sie nur wenige Stunden zuvor gemacht hatten.

Wie oft der Fisch insgesamt schon gefangen wurde, weiß keiner so genau.  Ob er einfach vergesslich ist, oder die Fänge nicht als so einschneidendes Negativerlebnis empfindet, dass es zu einer negativen Konditionierung führt, kann man auch nur mutmaßen.

Hat meines Wissens aber auch noch niemand probiert, dem Karpfen nach dem Fang Gift oder Säure in den Rüssel zu injizieren. Auf solche Ideen kommen Angler halt nicht.

Wenn Tiere die Nahrungsaufnahme einstellen, ist das i.d.R. ein Anzeichen, dass mit ihnen was nicht stimmt.

Ob der Umkehrschluss auch gilt, kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (4. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Wenn Tiere die Nahrungsaufnahme einstellen, ist das i.d.R. ein Anzeichen, dass mit ihnen was nicht stimmt.



Bei den Fischen ist die Ausnahme hier meiner Meinung nach die Forelle. Da sind mehrfach Beobachtungen dokumentiert, dass Forellen nach dem Zurücksetzen die Futteraufnahme längere Zeit komplett eingestellt haben, bis hin zum Tod.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo,

ist mir zwar neu, aber ich bin auch nicht allwissend.

Könnte in Einzelfällen durchaus vorkommen, das würde ich auch bei anderen Fischen nicht völlig ausschließen wollen.

Was dann  mit diesen Fischen nicht gestimmt hat, lässt sich aber nur schwer nachweisen.

Ob Sneddons Regenbogenforellen nach den Versuchen verhungert sind ist m.W. nicht überliefert.

Ne Regel würde ich daraus aber nicht ableiten.

Ich  selber habe der eher andere Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich hab schon einigen Fly-Only Gewässern im Ausland gefischt, wo der größte Teil der Fische nach den Befischungsregeln  zurückgesetzt werden musste.

Da habe ich ganz andere Beobachtungen gemacht. Eine Bachforelle wurde da beispielsweise  am gleichen Tag von vier verschiedenen Anglern gefangen, stand aber danach wieder am gleichen Platz und ist munter gestiegen.

Ab und zu hat man da auch mal ne Forelle gefangen, die noch ne realtiv  frisch abgerissene Fliege im Maul hatte.

Und die Altfische sind auch nicht nur deshalb so groß geworden, weil sie immer die Köder der Angler gemieden haben, sondern vor allem  auch wegen der  Gewässerordnung.

Aber wie gesagt, Einzelfälle könnte es durchaus geben.


----------



## angler1996 (4. Juni 2020)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Bei den Fischen ist die Ausnahme hier meiner Meinung nach die Forelle. Da sind mehrfach Beobachtungen dokumentiert, dass Forellen nach dem Zurücksetzen die Futteraufnahme längere Zeit komplett eingestellt haben, bis hin zum Tod.



kann man dafür die Quelle bekommen?
Danke


----------



## NaabMäx (4. Juni 2020)

Schon klar, PETA will nicht nur Angeln verbieten, sondern den verzehr von Fleisch / Fisch schlecht hin.
Die vergessen, dass der Mensch aus und in der Natur ist. Es gibt Fleischfresser, Pflanzenfresser und Allesfresser. Zu letzteren gehört nun mal auch der Mensch.
Primaten nutzen Werkzeuge.
Raben und andere Tiere sind in der Lage Werkzeuge zu bauen.
Soweit mir bekannt, sind das sonderbarer Weise ausschließlich Tiere, die auch tierisches Eiweiß zu sich nehmen.
Der Mensch baut und nutzt Werkzeuge, damit er es auch leichter hat. So baut er hald auch Angelhaken. 
Will PETA den Tieren ebenso die Nutzung und Herstellung von Werkzeugen verbieten?
Soweit mir bekannt ist, weisen Gewässer in denen Fische zurückgesetzt werden dürfen, eine höhere Fischdichte auf, was von der Bedenkenlosigkeit vom Einsatz des Angelhaken zeugt.
Millionen von Menschen erhalten jeden Tag eine Spritze (Nadelstich) die leben auch weiter. Beim Zahnarzt auch in den Mund. 

Ich überlege mir die ganze Zeit, welche Fangmethode schonender ist, als mit Angel und Haken? Denke, da gibt's wohl keine.

Das Gedöns mit PETA gegen Jagd und Angeln verstehe ich nicht. Eine artgerechtere und nachhaltigere Tierhaltung wie Wild und Wildfisch gibt es nicht - mit bedachter Nutzung natürlich. Green Fingerprint very low. 

Wenn jetzt die PETAander nix mehr essen würden, könnte mehr Tiere davon leben.
Wenns euch nicht mehr gäb, würden die Ressourcen doch auch länger reichen.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Da habe ich ganz andere Beobachtungen gemacht. Eine Bachforelle wurde da beispielsweise  am gleichen Tag von vier verschiedenen Anglern gefangen, stand aber danach wieder am gleichen Platz und ist munter gestiegen.
> 
> Ab und zu hat man da auch mal ne Forelle gefangen, die noch ne realtiv  frisch abgerissene Fliege im Maul hatte.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

das erinnert mich an eine große Forelle (66cm) in Österreich. Die stand in einem Fluter (kleiner Nebenkanal) welcher von einem Wehr wegging. Am ersten Tag hatte diese einer meiner Bekannten aus der Passauer Gegend dran. Die zog gegen die Strömung hoch, über das Wehr hinaus und weg war sie. Am Tag darauf bekam ich sie dran, ich hatte sie schon fast ausgedrillt und griff schon zum Kescher - da war sie auch schon los. Am dritten Tag fing sie der andere aus der Passauer Gegend. Er bekam sie heraus (darum weiss ich auch genau die Größe).
Andererseits habe ich schon große Forellen verloren, welche ich nicht mehr dran bekam. Leider auch die größte Bachforelle welche ich in Natura je sah, 80 plus. Ich sah sie noch die letzten 4 Tage meines Urlaubs, täglich stattete ich ihr einen Besuch ab - aber nichts ging mehr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## fishhawk (4. Juni 2020)

Hallo,



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Ich sah sie noch die letzten 4 Tage meines Urlaubs, täglich stattete ich ihr einen Besuch ab - aber nichts ging mehr.



Hat sie deiner Meinung nach die Nahrungsaufnahme eingestellt oder hat sie nur Deine Fliegen ignoriert, nicht aber die natürliche Nahrung?

Tierrechtler wollen i.d.R. jedwede Nutzung von Tieren verbieten, nicht nur den Verzehr und Gebrauch von tierischen Produkten.  Tiere sollen ähnliche Rechte bekommen wie unsere Menschenrechte.

Ob die bekannte Vereine das auch wirklich durchsetzen wollen, weiß ich nicht.

Die Leben ja ganz gut von den eingesammelten Spenden und diese Grundlage fiele ja weitgehend weg, wenn sie diese Ziele tatsächlich erreichen würden.

Deshalb suchen die ja ständig nach irgendwelchen Aktionen, die Publicity bringen, egal ob nun wirklich was dran ist oder nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (4. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> Hat sie deiner Meinung nach die Nahrungsaufnahme eingestellt oder hat sie nur Deine Fliegen ignoriert, nicht aber die natürliche Nahrung?



Hallo,

ich konnte sie einmal beim Mühlkoppenfressen beobachten, aber meine Kunstköder verschmähte sie, auch die Koppenstreamer .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bimmelrudi (4. Juni 2020)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Die Leben ja ganz gut von den eingesammelten Spenden und diese Grundlage fiele ja weitgehend weg, wenn sie diese Ziele tatsächlich erreichen würden.



Und eben jenes angenehme Leben wollen sie sicher auch nicht aufgeben. 
Sonst wären sie schon längst bei denen, deren Rechte sie angeblich gleichsetzen wollen....im Hühner- oder Schweinestall.


----------



## NaabMäx (4. Juni 2020)

Mist jetzt hab ich den Tröd verwechselt - mit den Bildern.
Schiebt das mal in lu... Netzfundstücke


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juni 2020)

NaabMäx schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 347669



Falscher Trööt!
Schreib das mal bitte in:



			https://www.anglerboard.de/threads/lustige-netzfundstuecke.348220/page-77


----------



## rippi (4. Juni 2020)

Ich denke, die meisten Fische haben auch einfach Spaß am Angeln.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Juni 2020)

rippi schrieb:


> Ich denke, die meisten Fische haben auch einfach Spaß am Angeln.




Ich denke auch dass diese Möglichkeit zu selten in Betracht gezogen wird.


----------

